# "Faberge Secret" Lace Shawl



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Just finished another shawl of 2012.

Here is the link to my Project Page on Ravelry for more info: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/forest-ridge

This yarn jewel tone colors represent almost each gemstone that Peter Carl Faberge used to create his masterpieces.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

STUNNING!!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazing!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Georgeous!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl xx


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I am bowled over. This is absolutely stunning and delicate. You are so very very clever to create such an art piece- don't let any cat near it!!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

That is beautiful. I could never do something like that because I don't like working with thin yarn lol. As Tashi said, keep cats away and kids too maybe.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Love it! Hope you are proud of your accomplishment! Amazing!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that is really beautiful!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazing, beautiful well done what lovely knitting.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunset, I love Faberge eggs and your shawl captures the beautiful essense of them. Just can't imagine having your amazing talent! Thank you for being an inspiration to us all.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunset, I love Faberge eggs and your shawl captures the beautiful essense of them. Just can't imagine having your amazing talent! Thank you for being an inspiration to us all.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Sunset, I love Faberge eggs and your shawl captures the beautiful essense of them. Just can't imagine having your amazing talent! Thank you for being an inspiration to us all.


Sorry, accidently hit send twice.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are right girl...

They mimick the essense of Fabrege eggs..

Just breathtaking as always.



SunsetKnitting said:


> Just finished another shawl of 2012.
> 
> Here is the link to my Project Page on Ravelry for more info: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/forest-ridge
> 
> This yarn jewel tone colors represent almost each gemstone that Peter Carl Faberge used to create his masterpieces.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful - love the colors!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

You must have the patience of a saint to knit that shawl!! I would pull my hair out after the first row I am sure not to mention I would have to live to be 200 years of age to even accomplish something like that!! I couldn't even imagine working with yarn that thin...to me that would be like knitting with thread!! I am in aw of knitters such as yourself who can do such gorgeous work with such thin yarns!! I am complaining about the cable sweater I am making for my Grandson...I work on it every night and it seems like it is taking forever to make any progress on the silly thing and the yarn is not thin!!!!
Congrats on accomplishing such a gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I admire your talent and patience! This shawl is so beautiful, that I can't find more words to describe, how glad I am to see it ! Thank you for let us see your beautiful creations!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is stunning, the eggs are gorgeous, thanks for the link. Great job


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

good job!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job, nice color too.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's gorgeous! It belongs with the Faberge egg collection!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, love the color


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

What a masterpiece! Stunning!
I wish I could make something beautiful like that.
You must be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

wow,so beautiful!Very nice work.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What an absolutely divine shawl and so stunning!


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

absolutley beautiful. so patient you are. wear with pride because you deserve it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Truly beautiful.

Anita


----------

